# Slammed shoulder during a wreck 7 days ago



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

If its getting better and your getting full range of motion back I wouldn't bother going to the doctor. The burning sensation and limited mobility was probably because of inflammation.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*possible A/C separation*



LI Boarder said:


> *Had a fairly intense burning sensation and somewhat limited mobility for the first two days. Has gotten progressively better 7 days later. Anyone else with this type of injury? Long term effects/complications? What will a doc do to check out? MRI?*


Do you have a bump where your collar bone ties into the shoulder joint? Does your deltoid/humerous seem to "step-down"? Is it difficult to lift your arm over your head? If so it could be a separated shoulder. It's a fairly common snowboarding injury, I had two this season, the first was slight the second (three weeks later) was much worse. The doc diagnosed it via x-ray, an mri would have determined the extent of damage to any of the three tendons which serve to hold the shoulder joint together. Its been a month since my second and there is very little pain, some weakness and a lot strange noises when I roll my shoulder. Unless it's very serious, like a level four separation, surgery is usually not necessary. They'll just give you some Motrin, Percs if your lucky, and send you home. As Qball said, at this point I wouldn't waste my time or money going to see a doc.


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

no bumps, no difficulty raising my arm, maybe I got lucky with this. Actually worked on the boat all day and feel ok at the moment, tomorrow might be a different story though.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, sound's like you did. I would try to stretch it a few times a day and when it permits, take it to the gym for some light d-bell workouts.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

its probably AIDS or cancer or maybe rotator cuff injury but more likely one of the first two


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

i broke my clavicle about 3 months ago. only found out from xrays when it happen. otherwise the pain went away after only a few days. i feel like if i hadn't gotten the xrays in the beginning i wouldn't have know. at the time it didn't require surgery, but i wasn't meant to board for at least another 2 months. however 3 weeks later i got back on the board and road conservatively for a couple of weeks, but then pretty hard for about 5 weeks after that. I just went to a different doctor (back in Australia, did the injury and riding in the US) and he wanted to xray it. I now have a overlapping fracture of about 2 inches, which he thinks needs surgery asap to put it back in the right position. while i can't pinpoint any serious crash where i would have re-injured, just riding and sometimes falling probably put stress on it which made it move into the poor position.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Shoulder injuries can be difficult to self-diagnose. Both times I injured mine I was convinced that I had broken my collar bone. I heard it pop both times and the pain was fairly intense, but I don't recall it being as painful as when I broke my ankles (on separate occasions). I also didn't feel the distinctive clicking indicative of a facture. I've heard that you feel the pain from a rotator cuff injury in the front of the shoulder joint.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah shoulders are shit, in all seriousness i have dislocated my right and done a grade 3 AC joint, neither hurt when i did them but the next day (and weeks) were horrible, although i would suggest seeing a doctor just in case, sometimes shit doesnt hurt even when its bad so dont let the no pain fool you something could be wrong. like AIDS


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> yeah shoulders are shit, in all seriousness i have dislocated my right and done a grade 3 AC joint, neither hurt when i did them but the next day (and weeks) were horrible, although i would suggest seeing a doctor just in case, sometimes shit doesnt hurt even when its bad so dont let the no pain fool you something could be wrong. like AIDS


You forgot cancer. That shit'll sneak up on you.

OP - Shoulders are a complex joint. You should get it checked out by a doc just to make sure its safe.


----------

